# Fishing Brazos Bend



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

I am heading down to do some camping this weekend @ Brazos Bend State Park, was wondering if anyone had any tips/tricks on what the bass might be biting on if at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is very good for rambling down the river and feeder creeks to catch LMB and spotted bass with small in-line spinners and curly tails on jig heads.
Catfish are good too with cut bait, shrimp,worms on throw lines or rod and reel at night.


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Try fishing Big Creek back behind the screened shelters; have caught some extremely feisty cats from there. Crawfish, live or dead, seemed to work best.


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys for the replies. I will keep this info in mind when we head out. After looking at the weather forecast, we decided to wait for a slighty warmer weekend. Gonna be a bit too cold for the girls, but the info will be greatly appreciated in a few weeks when we try again.


----------

